# Pimp my PC: Episode 1 - Der Leserrechner



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Pimp my PC: Episode 1 - Der Leserrechner* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC: Episode 1 - Der Leserrechner*


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2015)

Ist ja dann doch eher ein Neubau als ein "Pimpen"!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Januar 2015)

Stimmt das wird ein neuer PC. Aber ehrlich gesagt eine gute Entscheidung. Den alten konnte man ja nicht mehr wirklich verbessern. 

Und für mich immer wieder unverständlich wie man als PC Spieler so alte Kisten nutzt, da läuft doch nichts mehr gescheit drauf.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Und für mich immer wieder unverständlich wie man als PC Spieler so alte Kisten nutzt, da läuft doch nichts mehr gescheit drauf.



Könnten mehrere Faktoren sein ( Geld usw... ).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist ja dann doch eher ein Neubau als ein "Pimpen"!


Der Gedanke ist mir auch sofort gekommen 
Das hat eigentlich nichts mit aufrüsten zu tun, alles ist hier neu bis auf Kleinigkeiten, die man darin gelassen hat um den Schein der Sache zu wahren.
Das nächste mal nehme ich auch daran Teil, und schicke ein System aus alten Bauteilen ein


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Januar 2015)

Man hätte auch das alte, einzigartige Gehäuse und das Netzteil behalten können. Funktioniert hätte das.


----------



## ACDSee (5. Januar 2015)

Für den Gewinner freut es mich, er hat jetzt einen etwas besser  funktionierenden neuen PC kostenlos bekommen. Da hält man sich mit  Kritik am Format sicherlich zurück.
Für neutrale Magazinkunden oder  Internetleser bringt dieses Format "Null". Irgendwem wird einfach nur  ein suboptimal zusammengestellter Hardwarehaufen aus ganz netten  Einzelteilen hingestellt.

"Pimpen" umfasst für mich eher Umbau und Optimierung, also eher sowas:

- Staub putzen
- Windows neu aufsetzen
- WLP wechseln und alternativen Kühler (wie z.B.: Alpenfön Peter) auf die Graka, ggf. auch mit Semi-Aktiv-Einstellung der Marke Eigenbau
- optimale Taktzahlen, vCore und Lüfterkurve für die Graka ausloten und per Boismod fixieren
- losen Lüfter fest verdrahten, ggf. Lufttunnel bauen
- Lüftersteuerung einbauen und optimieren
- Fenster richtig einfassen, 
- Wenn eine AIO rein soll, dann ggf. Gehäuse für 2*140er Kompaktkühlung umbauen, also Halterung und Lufteinlässe bauen
- Gehäuse mit Klarlack überziehen
- HDD entkoppeln (ggf. mit Gummibändern)
- CPU und RAM übertakten, Bioseinstellungen optimieren
- Kabel sleeven

Zeitaufwändig, ja klar. Aber dabei gäbe es dann auch noch viel mehr zu erklären als nur die Namen und Produkte der Sponsoren. 
Nur gesponsorte Waren in suboptimaler Konfiguration zusammenzustecken und   das dann als gut zu verkaufen kann eigentlich nicht der Anspruch eines   PCGH-Redakteurs sein.
Im Ernst... ein völlig sinnfreies 730W-Netzteil für i5 + eine GTX 970 und dann noch eine AIO-Wakü - wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Im Ernst... ein völlig sinnfreies 730W-Netzteil für i5 + eine GTX 970 und dann noch eine AIO-Wakü - wer macht denn sowas?


Echt jetzt? Bei einem System, das unter Spielelast keine 300W verbrät. Du mussten wohl Restbestände raus...

Gruß


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2015)

Wird es solch eine Aktion auch für2015 geben ? So einmal monatlich ?  
Ich habe hier noch nen Rechner stehen, der danach schreit, aufgemotzt zu werden.  
Athlon XP 2400+ (133fsb) 
MSI Kt³ ultra² R 
Radeon X 1650 pro 
2048 mibyte DDR 1-400 Ram


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Januar 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Für den Gewinner freut es mich, er hat jetzt einen etwas besser  funktionierenden neuen PC kostenlos bekommen. Da hält man sich mit  Kritik am Format sicherlich zurück.
> Für neutrale Magazinkunden oder  Internetleser bringt dieses Format "Null". Irgendwem wird einfach nur  ein suboptimal zusammengestellter Hardwarehaufen aus ganz netten  Einzelteilen hingestellt.
> 
> "Pimpen" umfasst für mich eher Umbau und Optimierung, also eher sowas:
> ...



Tom, der das Projekt betreut, ist noch im Urlaub. Ich antworte mal stellvertretend, hoffe, das bringt etwas Aufklärung:

"Zum Thema Aufrüsten: Das kommt beim zweiten Rechner (Episode 2) besser raus, dort bleibt mehr vom alten PC erhalten. BIOS-Optimierung findet dann auch mehr statt. Die erste Folge ist mehr Teaser als echte Episode."


----------



## AMD-CPU (5. Januar 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Man hätte auch das alte, einzigartige Gehäuse und das Netzteil behalten können. Funktioniert hätte das.



Du willst ernsthaft ein MS-Tech Netzteil behalten? ^^
Gegen ein gutes altes Markennetzteil spricht nichts dagegen, MS-Tech, Inter-Tech und Co. würde ich aber direkt entsorgen.


----------



## pc-samurai (6. Januar 2015)

Alsoo....
jetzt spricht mal der Samurai hier.... Als ich das Thema gelesen habe, hatte ich mich sehr gefreut, dass PCGH die Reihe fortsetzt und danke recht herzlich dem ganzen PCGH Team sowie den Sponsoren, dass sie solch ein Projekt machen / sponsoren.... Nichts ist cooler, als einem Gamer, der durch 1000 Gründen nicht die Möglichkeit hat seinen PC regelmäßig zu aktualisieren zu unterstützen. !
Was mich nun ärgert?
Ja ganz einfach: mal wieder irgendwelche "Klugen Leute", die meinen, dass sie egal was für ein Projekt, erst einmal schlecht reden müssen bzw. nicht ganz faire und vorallem fairformulierte Kritik ausüben.... Egal wie PCGH an diese Hardware herangekommen ist und auch Wurscht, was für Sonderverträge oder Vereinbarungen sie getroffen haben!! Einen  oder mehrere sind auf Jedenfall drinne und megadanke für die Aktion. 
Macht bitte weiter so PCGH und lasst euch bitte nicht die Laune nehmen von solchen möchtegern Besserwisser..... Tststs..... 300Wattgrenze nicht erreichen... Wasserkühlung, CPU, Graka und Mobo mit Ram und Lüfter übersteigen schon bei Crysis 3 die 300 Watt locker und dann HDD und SSD.... ohh man... 
Vorallem hoffe ich das der Gewinner sich freut und nicht so ne Meckerfritze oder Kritiker ist!!
Aber einen Punkt muss ich wirklich ankreiden liebes Team:
Bitte macht ein längeres und ausführlerisches Video...das wäre echt super...

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Januar 2015)

AMD-CPU schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft ein MS-Tech Netzteil behalten? ^^
> Gegen ein gutes altes Markennetzteil spricht nichts dagegen, MS-Tech, Inter-Tech und Co. würde ich aber direkt entsorgen.


Naja, dadadurch wäre etwas mehr der "Pimp"-Charakter des Artikels durchgekommen.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (6. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es gut, dass er einen fast komplett neuen PC bekommt, aber ich finde die Hardware Komponenten teilweise nicht wirklich gut gewählt. Aber nen geschenkten Gaul guckt man.... ;D

Und nochmal zum Netzteil, ihr wollt riskieren, dass das alte Netzteil komplett zusammen bricht bei dem neuen PC, vorallem wenn er dann mal die GPU und CPU hochtaktet, ich wette er wurde dann Probleme bekommen. Ein Netzteil muss imo alle 5 Jahre raus dem PC.


----------



## Dark Mark (7. Januar 2015)

Moin ^^ hätte ein 500 Watt Gold-Netzteil nicht auch gereicht  ? Die SSD hätte man doch 500 gb machen können....und was ist mit Arbeitsspeicher den hat Herr Loske ned erwähnt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Januar 2015)

Dark Mark schrieb:


> Moin ^^ hätte ein 500 Watt Gold-Netzteil nicht auch gereicht  ? Die SSD hätte man doch 500 gb machen können....und was ist mit Arbeitsspeicher den hat Herr Loske ned erwähnt



Wozu braucht ein SPIELE PC denn einen ARBEITSspeicher? Das ist völlig überbewertet


----------



## Dark Mark (7. Januar 2015)

Hey du.....Ich gaube du hast mein post nicht verstanden kann das sein


----------

